
Ask HN: On which machine you had best development experience? - xstartup
What gear, machine, platform, OS you had best development experience with?
======
rzzzwilson
For me, it was a TRS-80 clone, a System-80, sold in Australia. I discovered
assembly language and desperately wanted a C compiler. I bought the source
code for an assembler from somebody, wrote an interpreter for the 8080
mnemonics using a Unisys 1100 mainframe and got the assembler running after
bootstrapping it to recognise Z-80 mnemonics. Then I acquired the source code
for the small-C compiler[0] and rewrote that in Pascal and modified to to
produce Z-80 assembler mnemonics. Using the compiler and assembler I generated
a hex file for the small-C compiler. I had access to another Unisys 1100
mainframe that had attached modems, so after writing a little bit of assembler
that would read the single bit cassette port, and connecting a friend's modem
to the cassette port, I was able to load the compiler hex file and save it as
a System-80 executable. Then I rewrote the small-C library in Z-80 assembler
and I had a running compiler, which I used to implement a fullscreen text
editor.

I was incredibly productive on this small and limited machine, mainly, I
think, because there were no graphics libraries, etc, in the way, and the
programmer was limited only by their imagination.

I haven't felt the same rush until learning python 30 years later.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small-C](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small-C)

